
Sneaky subscriptions are plaguing the App Store - weehobbes
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/15/sneaky-subscriptions-are-plaguing-the-app-store/
======
bb2018
Apple does a lot of things well with app purchases. You have to give your
password to confirm each time and the information is obvious and they send an
email.

However, it boggles me the number of steps you need to go through to cancel
subscriptions. Why is there no "subscriptions" in Settings or at least
directly in "iTunes and App Store"? You have to click on the id which is 100%
non-obvious unless you search online. The answer is obvious but seems to
undermine the rest of their consumer friendly stance.

------
weehobbes
Also referenced in the news article:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2018/10/04/app-
sca...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnkoetsier/2018/10/04/app-scams-cheap-
utility-apps-are-stealing-260-2500-or-even-4700-each-year-per-user)

Has anyone else had issues with these deceptive scams in the Apple App Store?
I feel like there should be a watchlist of scammy apps somewhere to warn
users.

